# What's the best way to put up spider webs...



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm nearing the end of putting up my haunt. I'm trying to put up the spider webs but it looks too fake. Does anyone have any good tips on putting up spider webs, especially on black sheeting.

thanks!!


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

When I put up my webbing I simply found something to hook the webbing to along the ceiing and stretched it out as much as possible. I think the key is to stretch and stretch. I have picks in the bucket of my front porch a coupe of years ago.


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, you stretch it and stretch it till you can't stretch it any more. It is like Christmas tinsel, if you want it to look good you have to spend the time with it. For me, I can't put mine up till a day before depending on weather. Our haunt is outside and if it gets windy it blows the webbing around and it gets all bunchy and doesn'l look good anymore. I really hate putting that stuff up, but nothing says spider like web!

Lil


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

A friend of mine came up with using velcro dots to put it on any surface. (ceiling, wall, whatever) Just use the pointy/scratchy end to help anchor the cobwebs. Then just start stretching it out. If you have any overhead light fixtures, don't forget to web those also. Chandeliers look much more creepy with cobwebs hanging from them.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I usually use clear push pins (like the kind used for bill boards) for anchors. The webs can be stretched, wrapped around and won't come off the pins. They're clear so you don't see them and the holes are, well, just pin holes. The best part? You can get 100 for a buck at the dollar store.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## ebayjoe6969 (Aug 29, 2005)

use rope
i do every year
easy clean up too
look at my pics
if you like it ill tell you how i did it
but its not hard


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Make a spider web gun  its way easier


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i made a web gun (pneumatic) but haven't uesed t yet other than trying it out in a card board box. does it cover a flat large area well? or is it better to use the web gun for corners and such?


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

I used my homemade pneumatic (glue gun with airhose attached) webber to sling webs everywhere I wanted....and some places I didn't...lol

I still used those stretchy webs...I think they look kind of cool in different sections of the haunt.

But around my BIG spider nothing but the best...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Haunty said:


> A friend of mine came up with using velcro dots to put it on any surface. (ceiling, wall, whatever) Just use the pointy/scratchy end to help anchor the cobwebs. Then just start stretching it out. If you have any overhead light fixtures, don't forget to web those also. Chandeliers look much more creepy with cobwebs hanging from them.


  
And works on cheese cloth too!
 

The beauty part is it comes in different colors!

Just make sure that if you are using the sticky backed velcro in the house or somewhere you don't want/need harm done, that you don't have the industrial strength type sticky velco. I took not only paint off but an actual chunk out of above my bathroom window!
 

You can also get sticky velcro in rolls and cut off what you need. 
~FYI~
Save the fuzzy sides. Stick them onto the bottoms of ceramic decorations and anything else you might have that can scratch to protect your tables! I have used them on the back sides of tiles that I got from HD to use as trivets for hot pans. You don't have to redo your kitchen to have some pretty tiles that you find! 

But I digress......

WEB!!!! 
Don'tcha LOVE it! ? ! ?
If you are using the kind that covers a large area, for starters you will need a couple of people.

Do just like the pkg says and take it out and unwind it and pull it. Get it opened up as big as it goes then start tacking it onto areas. 

Don't over pull it tight at this point because you want to be able to pull areas out of it and if it is stretched to the limits you won't have anywhere to go. 

Take a pinch from the web and pull it and stick it to something rough. This is how you make those nice little spider tunnels. 

I string web between trees to funnel the ToT's into the backyard. I use the kind that glows under blacklight. It makes a very nice "wall" but is tricky since 2 trees are quite a distance apart, I use a ladder and stretch it to anything that I can!

I have pics in my photobucket of them. Page 3 starting at #49.

Oh, and don't throw away the web after you tear it down! Use it to pad your decorations when storing. And then stuff it into things (especially the UV kind) like witch cauldrons, looks cool and can ooze over the side. Even the plain white looks good, stick some glow sticks and/or blinking lights under it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

poppin' this to the front

Wow! 3 pages of "today" posts!
woohoo!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> ..........
> Oh, and don't throw away the web after you tear it down! Use it to pad your decorations when storing. And then stuff it into things (especially the UV kind) like witch cauldrons, looks cool and can ooze over the side. Even the plain white looks good, stick some glow sticks and/or blinking lights under it...........


Love the idea of recycling the stuff. Outside of a couple of leaves that would make perfect sence.

Like it was said earlyer in this post. A little goes a long way. strecht it out to make it look good.


----------

